
2018 Google Scholar Top 100 Publication Venues - wei_jok
https://scholar.google.com/citations?view_op=top_venues
======
wei_jok
Information about how the metrics described in this blog post released today:

2018 Scholar Metrics Released:
[https://scholar.googleblog.com/2018/08/scholar-metrics-
provi...](https://scholar.googleblog.com/2018/08/scholar-metrics-provide-easy-
way-for.html)

